# day one of 2ww



## Kate... (Aug 28, 2006)

hi all,
im due for et in the morning and cant wait!!!! dreading the  2ww, but glad to be finally at this stage!!! ive read on here about some people been scared of going to toilet in case the embies come out! well i can say thats crossed my mind, but its not really possible is it?  also i will be scared to do anything!!


----------



## Jess75 (Nov 4, 2005)

No honey it snot possible, relax and be spolied xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kate... (Aug 28, 2006)

thanks! lovely clear scan you have, what treatment  have you had?


----------



## still trying uk (Mar 27, 2006)

hi Kate

i had et today...(Friday) did you have yours today or is it due in the morning(sat) sorry to be thick,,,,put it down to the drugs.... 
 to you and me lets hope for a bfp,,,this 2 weeks is going to be mad 

drinking lots of water and milk eating pineapple and had acupuncture.......this is our third and final time...if it doesn't work this time we have plan B (get on with our life) 
but lets hope our plan b never sees the light of day.....

i did too, think about the question about going to the loo ...especially after et cos of the full bladder thing... but i was assured that they are to small to move....still don't like pushing (sorry) just try to let it flow.... 

lost of poss thoughts

st
x


----------



## Kate... (Aug 28, 2006)

hi, yea had et this morning (sat) so test on the 21st sep, seems like forever away doesnt it, what date do you test? hope you get the BFP, as plan b doesnt sound so good! what tx have you had? 
   

Fingers crossed for us all

Kate


----------



## still trying uk (Mar 27, 2006)

hi Kate

what does TX mean?

did your et go OK what did you get ?

we test on the 22nd ....i don't get it you had et after me but you test before me .... i get confused what the earliest day to test is....do you know......

we had a 2 day transfer then 2 weeks after that for testing so et was Friday and we test 2 weeks Friday....I'm sure i could test earlier than that.....the last shot of hpg hormone thing would be this Tuesday so i would of thought i could test Tuesday /wed the following week ...but confused....last both time i had AF on weds so if i wait till Friday i will prob already have AF....so i don't know,,,, ... i think they tell you Friday ( 2 weeks after et) that make 14 day from EC to be safe,,, but that doesn't help us....lol

oh well chin up 

st
x


----------



## Kate... (Aug 28, 2006)

hi,  (tx is treatment)

I test 2 week from ec. as thats when they fertilized the eggs, and not when they put them back in. i had icsi so thats maybe why i test 2 week from ec and not et. i havent got to have a shot of hpg so not sure what your earliest test date could be.

Try and stay positive, and i really hopes it works for you

love kate


----------



## Jess75 (Nov 4, 2005)

fingers crossed for you sweetheart xx


----------



## oops! (Sep 12, 2006)

Hi i have just read the messages on two week wait, i had mine put in yesterday and I was terrified to go to the toilet! I just stretched out on the sofa thinking about things and hoping in two weeks it would be good news!

I found this site today as I was feeling lost and wondering if I should do anything else to help them to take? Lets know if anything else can help? I am supposed to be working from home but I can't concentrate on anything well except from this site!

love to hear any bits of information

oops


----------



## still trying uk (Mar 27, 2006)

hi oops

i don't know if theres anything thats really true that works,,,,,but I've tried acupuncture this time ,,but been having it for a year now so don't know if that to late for you now if you haven't already started it ( not sure) not proven ,,,,
also I'm trying the pineapple thing...been eating 2 slices plus the chewy core bit ( thats the right bit to eat the core) everyday...i also have been eating pineapple the last year not because of the old wives tale because i didn't know that back then,,but because i have a fetish for it the last year....lol 

the doctor has also put me on 75ml baby aspirin ,,,,also on this 2nd ivf...this ivf is our third and final time,,,,dont just take it unless your doctor prescibes it for you

and the most popular thing i always here is the relax thing.... i have post a thread on the 2ww about this ... have a looky....its called....... Relax ...any tips


so good luck lets hope for lots of bfps

st
x


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Hiya sorry to throw a spanner in the works but I've heard fresh (not from concentrate) pineapple juice is supposed to be better than actual pineapple itself.  Dont know why this is but a lot of people on this site have said this.
Really sorry if I have confused matters


----------



## Kate... (Aug 28, 2006)

and i thought milk was good for you while ttc with tx!

but everyone is different....lets just hope we all get the same thing....BFP


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Your absolutely right Kateconroy!
Everyone is different and there are that many different do's and dont's our heads would literally be spinning.  
Personally I think its all down to luck and if its the right time it will happen  

Goodluck to everyone  
Sweetpea xxx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

What is the pineapple thing supposed to do? I've not heard this one before!


----------



## ejw (Feb 15, 2006)

I don't think there is any right or wrong way to get a BFP ... during my 2ww I had a week of work to rest but didn't really do anything differently.  I still ate what I wanted and drunk what I wanted (although no alcohol!!!).

Just try to relax and not analysis every ache and pain (easier said than done I know!!!!).

Try not to do any tests until the date that your clinic have advised you ... avoid buying the pee sticks to resist the tempation!!!!!

Good luck to you all .. I hope you get good news xxxxxx


----------



## Kate... (Aug 28, 2006)

hi ewj,

just wanted to say congratulations...twins!! that must be a great feeling,

best wishes

love kate


----------



## ejw (Feb 15, 2006)

Thanks Kate!

Its scary but I am looking forward to it!

Hopefully it will be you next xx


----------



## Shreks wife (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi everyone 
just noticed this thread i am testing on 22nd had FET on 9th great news about twins good luck to everyone on 2ww
lots of    
  everyone
Love Shona


----------



## missT (Jun 28, 2006)

Hi everyone,
ejw that is fantastic news I would absolutely love twins. Hopefully one day!
Girls I am a little confused as to when day 1 is?  I had EC on wed 13th and then ET on fri 15th and the hospital has given me the test date for 28th sept so I suppose that answers my question but I have read about girls counting from EC? Sorry for being a bit dim but Im a first timer. Its just that I want to look out for signs of any implantation around day 6. 
Trying not to become obssesive but its really hard!
Had mild cramping for a few hours yesterday and have heard this can be down to the cyclogest?
Thanks girls and good luck to everyone on the 2ww or starting treatment
MissT xx


----------



## still trying uk (Mar 27, 2006)

hi miss t

as i understand it .....the day 6 implantation bit ......is when the embie is 6 days old ...so that means 6 days after it has fertilized.... 

also i have heard implantation happens 6-9 days... 

hope this helps.....   

I'm still confused on what day is what day ... so im counting day 1 is my et day and not my EC day ...only cos of injection shots etc......... i have proper test day 14 days after et day.....


but I'm trying... the test everyday thing (cos i have lots of pee sticks that are running out of date and have to use up).... and then seeing when injection of pregnal is gone then hopefully seeing preg hormone appear.....and getting a bfp ....fingers crossed.....
i got a faint bfp on day 12 last time but then AF came the next day....so i think i was preg.... but still don't know if this was the injection i did 7 days earlier 2500 hcg... so i am properly treading very dangerous ground.....am also having AF cramps   but i don't normally get before AF but...it feels like its coming ...but I'm not sure so confusing .....reading so much about it .... some say its bfp pains and some say its AF pains ...so none the wiser....will just have to wait..... 


I'm properly a silly girl.... 

st
x


----------



## missT (Jun 28, 2006)

Thanx St, 
that has clarified things   Its soo hard not to analyse every little twinge. I am only on day 2 and its all I can think about, Arrgh!
I remember well, (when we were tying for babies before we new we had problems) thinking I was pregnant every month because I was analysing everything I felt and I'm trying not to do that this time but its impossible. Dont know how I'm going to get through these 2 weeks without testing early.
Good luck to you and everyone else on this crazy journey. I really hope we all get there in the end.      
MissT


----------



## ejw (Feb 15, 2006)

Morning!

I had my egg collection on the Sunday and egg transfer on the Tuesday .. and I test two weeks from the transfer .. so my test day was on a Tuesday.

As hard as it is do not test any earlier than what your clinic has advised you to!!!!!!  You will drive yourself mad!!!!!!!!

Good luck everyone xxxx


----------

